#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Pille+Wirkung >

## anonym123

Hallo,  
ich nehme die Yasmin und möchte euch meine Bedenken nun schildern. 
Ich habe am Montag meine Pille wie jeden Tag um 16:00 genommen danach hatte ich so um 19:00 Durchfall und habe aber gleich danach eine zweite Ersatz Pille nachgenommen. 
Das mit dem Durchfall geht schon so seid ich mit meiner neuen Packung angefangen habe.  
Habe ihn halt oft wenn ich die Pille genommen habe und dann eine Stunde danach spühr ich es in meinem Bauch und könnte aufs Klo rennen. 
Schau aber immer das ich noch warte, also 4-5 Stunden bevor ich aufs klo geh, obwohl es machmal schon dringen wär.  
Meine Frage wär jetzt eben, kann die Wirkung der Pille schon durch die Ankündigung eines Durchfalls, bzw durch meine schlechte Darmflora beeinträchtigt werden.  
Also weil ich es mir ja sozusagen "verdrücke" aber in mir geschieht ja trotzdem der Ablauf eines Durchfalls, also ich mein Darm angegriffe.  
Wirkt dannn die Pille noch?!  
Danke euch allen schomal für jede Antwort.  
MFG

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo anonym123, 
wenn du um 16uhr die Pille nimmst, und um 19Uhr Durchfall bekommst, hat dein Körper die Hormone schon aufgenommen.
Wenn du seit Tagen Durchfall hast, würde ich mal mit deinem Frauenarzt sprechen, wie das mit dem Schutz aussieht.
Ich persönlich würde lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, und bis zu deiner nächsten Regel ein Kondom verwenden. 
Verdrücken würde ich mir nichts.
Ist dein Stuhl den richtig wässrig oder nur leicht dünn?
Siehst du da einen Zusammenhang mit deiner Pille und dem Durchfall, wenn ja verträgst du diese Pille vielleicht nicht? Auch da würde ich dir dann zu einem Gespräch mit deinem Frauenarzt raten. 
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, liebe Grüße und herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :shy_flower:  
Michael

----------


## urohelferin

Hallo anonym123, 
bin zwar schon ne Weile aus der Gyn. raus, aber mein damaliger Chef sagte immer, wenn innerhalb von 4 Std. Durchfall oder Erbrechen auftreten, ist die Wirkung der Pille dann futsch! Klar kann man danach eine 2. Pille einnehmen aber so wie ich dich verstehe hast du das immer wenn du die Pille nimmst. Würd auf jeden Fall mit deinem Gyn. sprechen und eventuell auf ne andere Pille umsteigen! Die Spirale ist auch ne gute Alternative, da haste nix mehr mit dem täglichen Pillenschlucken am Hut!
Lg

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Urohelferin! 
Kann man denn die Spirale auch nehmen, wenn man noch keine Kinder bekommen hat? Mir wurde mal gesagt, das Einsetzen würde weh tun, wenn man noch keine Kinder geboren hat? Wenn dem nciht so ist, würde ich mich riesig freuen! :Smiley: 
Aber ein Pillenwechsel, anonym123, wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn du von der Pille immer Druchfall bekommst! Viel Erfolg! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## urohelferin

Hallo Leonessa, 
ja man kann die Spirale auch einsetzen lassen wenn man noch keine Kinder geboren hat. Das Einsetzen ist etwas unangenehm, ist aber nicht sonderlich schmerzhaft. Also es zieht etwas (zum Vergleich wie das Einsetzen der Monatsblutung) aber das läßt auch ganz schnell wieder nach. Ich hatte mir auch schon mal die Spirale einsetzen lassen, bin damit auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Hatte sie mir nur ziehen lassen weil Kinderwunsch bestand. Die Spirale wird normalerweise beim Abklingen der Monatsblutung eingesetzt, da dann der Muttermund weicher und ein klein wenig geöffnet ist und somit das Einsetzen leichter geht. Viele Frauenärzte betäuben den Muttermund auch noch zusätzlich. Das merkt man überhaupt nicht. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit etwas weiterhelfen! 
Lg Swenja

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, du konntest sehr gut weiterhelfen. Bisher wurde mir immerglaubhaft versichert, es sei eine sehr schmerzhafte Angelegenheit, an die man besser überhuapt nicht denken sollte. Haben mir 2 Frauenärzte so gesagt... 
Muss sie wohl nun nochmal mit dem Thema konfroniteren.*g* 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## anonym123

ja also ich muss sagen das es schon sehr oft ist.
ich möchte jetzt dann nach meiner Periode die Pille zu einer anderen Zeit nehmen.. 
1. kann ich das so einfach? 
bisher habe ich sie immer Mo um 16:00 genommen und möchte sie jetzt nach meiner pause (mo-so) am nächsten montag vielleicht schon in der früh nehmen. also sagen wir z.B. um 10 Uhr oder um 11 Uhr, vielleicht auch erst um 12:00 
2. bin ich jetzt falls die wirkung durch den ständigen durchfall eingeschränkt ist nach meiner periode wieder geschützt? 
danke schonmal 
mfg

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Anonym123! 
Ich selber nehme auch die Pille und habe ab und an auch Durchfall, aber durch andere Sachen. Ich passe sehr auf und nehme die Pille immer abends bevor ich schlafen gehe. Dann habe ich auf jeden Fall die 4 Stunden, die die Pille braucht, um die Hormone freizusetzen, denn nachts habe ich in der Regel keinen Durchfall.  
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle es mal versuchen, die Pille vor dem Schlafengehen zu nehmen, also z.B. gegen 22.00 Uhr. Es spricht nichts dagegen nach der Einnahmepause (Periode) nun die Zeit der Pilleneinnahme zu verändern. So hat es mir mein Gyn. auch gesagt, alles kein Problem, hauptsache immer am gleichen Tag wieder anfangen! 
Und spreche doch Deinen Gyn. beim nächsten Besuch mal auf das Problem an. Vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur an der Yasmin?*   *Hallo Leonessa! 
Ich kenne es auch so, daß Gyn. sagen, keine Spirale vor dem ersten Kind! Mittlerweile gibt es aber diese Hormonspirale (Mirena??), die kann man auch ohne vorangegangene Geburten einsetzen, so die Auskunft meines Gyn.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## anonym123

Ja danke ich werde nochmals zur sicherheit bei der Pillen-Beratung von Yasmin anrufen.. 
werde jetzt zuerst testen ob es, wenn ich die pille später nimm, weiter so läuft wie bisher wenn ja dann ab zum arzt, weil es nervt mich echt langsam mir immer um den schutz gedanken machen zu müssen!
ja gut eine andere frage noch: 
also wenn ich jetzt so wie gesagt die letzte pille um 16:00 uhr nehme und dann
eine woche pause und dann montag um 21:00 ..
passt das dann so?
weil ich warte ja sozusagen 5 stunden länger bis ich meine pille nehme..
hm hm?! 
danke an alle 
MFG

----------


## Teetante

> *Hallo Anonym123! 
> Es spricht nichts dagegen nach der Einnahmepause (Periode) nun die Zeit der Pilleneinnahme zu verändern. So hat es mir mein Gyn. auch gesagt, alles kein Problem, hauptsache immer am gleichen Tag wieder anfangen! *

 *Siehe auch meine Antwort oben! Die Zeit kannst Du ohne Probleme ändern, also statt wie bisher 10 Uhr nun erst 16 Uhr (als Beispiel!). Lt. meinem Gyn. ist nur wichtig, daß es der gleiche Tag bleibt. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## anonym123

@teetante... danke dir vielmals.. 
bin mal gespannt ob es was bringt..
mir hat auch jemand mal gesagt weiß nicht mehr ob hier oder woanderst das ich es auch mal versuchen sollte die pille nach dem essen einzunehmen..
aber muss sagen es erscheint mir logischer deine variante auszuprobieren.
weil wenn ich dann schlafe kann nicht mehr viel passieren. 
mir kommt es auch so vor, wenn ich am abend durchfall hatte oder so komisch im bauch, dann schlafe ist es in der früh besser!
danke dir jedenfalls  
danke

----------


## steleben

Alternativ zur Pille gibt es noch den Nuvaring. Der wird einfach selbst in die Scheide eingesetzt und gibt die Hormone über die Schleimhaut ab. So kann also bei Durchfall nichts passieren und die Einnahme kann man auch nicht vergessen. Lt Pearl-Index rangiert der Nuva-Ring nur knapp nach der Pille. Einziger Nachteil: Kostenpunkt rund 40 € für drei Monate. Dafür tut auch das Einsetzen nicht weh  :Smiley:  , man muss sich keine Gedanken um die Einnahmezeit machen und man hat eine in etwa vergleichbare Sicherheit wie mit der Pille. Lass Dich bei Interesse doch vom FA beraten... Ürigens macht sich der Ring beim GV nicht bemerkbar :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Steleben! 
Und das funktioniert auch wirklich? Bei mir stellt sich bei dem nächsten Gyn.-Besuch auch wieder die Verhütungsfrage, weil ich eigentlich die Pille gar nicht nehmen sollte... 
Hmmm, werde ihn mal auf den Nuvaring ansprechen und dann mal hören, was er dazu meint. Obwohl mir das ja recht unsicher erscheint, sicherlich kann man doch mit diesem Ring auch Anwenderfehler machen, oder? Also, mehr als mit der Pille, da weiß ich was zu tun ist, wenn da ein Fehler passiert ist... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## anonym123

Ja der Ring...
hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 
NUR: 
Ich hab schon von sovielen Gehört das er beim GV oder auch einfach so mal in der Nacht rausrutschen kann und man merkt es garnicht..
Dann irgendwann 2 Tage und 2 mal Sex  :Zwinker:  später findest des Ding im Bett.. SCHOCK!! 
Weiß net ob ich das machen soll 
HMHM??!?!?

----------


## StarBuG

Lasst euch da am besten von eurem Gynäkologen beraten.
Der weiß wahrscheinlich am besten darüber bescheid  :Zwinker:  
Es gibt ja auch noch ein Hormonstäbchen, das man sich unter die Haut implantieren kann. Das reicht dann für glaube ich drei (oder waren es 6?) Monate. 
Hab ja auch schon mal einen Beitrag über die Sicherheit verschiedener Verhütungsmethoden geschrieben:  *Verhütung - Wie sicher sind die verschiedenen Methoden?* 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## urohelferin

noch mal zur Spirale, es ist völlig egal ob man schon Kinder geboren hat oder nicht. Sie wird dann halt nur lieber eingesetzt da das Gebärmuttergewebe etwas lockerer ist und das Einsetzen somit einfacher ist. Der "Vorteil" der Hormonspirale ist, man bekommt keine bzw. minimale Monatsblutung, also ganz praktisch für Frauen die Mentruationsbeschwerden haben.  
@Star Bug  dieses "Hormonstäbchen" soll  3 Jahre  wirken!  :Zwinker:  Das Problem oder der Nachteil dabei ist, 1. ist es sehr unangenehm dieses Implantat eingesetzt zu bekommen (wird am inneren Oberarm eingesetzt) 2. beim Entfernen muss ein kleiner Schnitt gemacht werden um das Implantat wieder rauszuholen und 3. einige Frauen haben dabei Dauerschmierblutungen und ganz billig ist der "Spaß" ja auch nicht!

----------


## StarBuG

Ah ok, gut zu wissen. 
Ich wollte es halt nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß und Gn8 
Michael

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Über die Hormonstäbchen hab ich bisher auch meist negatives gehört, wie z.B. die Dauerschmierblutungen. Schade. Die Methde würde einen so lange von komplizierten Gedanken befreien! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## sonni-bonni

hallo,  
ich nehm jetzt schon seit über einem halben jahr die pille "leios"
ein, bis vor einigen monaten hatte ich keien probleme mir ihr.
aber seit einiger zeit setzt meine periode zu früh ein 
bsp. ich hab noch bis dienstag die pille, meine periode stezt aber schon am samsatg ein.
ich hab erst in einigen wochen einen termin beim gy bekommen, 
kann mir aber jemand schon vorab sagen was mit meinem körper los? 
danke  :Smiley:

----------

